# homeless RV in bozeman, MT



## Wifmills (Oct 6, 2015)

I will be moving to Bozeman, MT in a week or two and I am driving my 31ft. Coachman and pulling my truck. I am looking for a place to park and live in my RV for a month or two. I wanted to stay at the KOA but they are booked up for long term camping. Has anyone e every found an individual who has a large piece of property that they would rent space to you in the area until I find a job and perm residence?


----------



## LEN (Oct 6, 2015)

Best I can say at this time of year is search the net for the RV parks in the Area and give them a call. The RV season is shutting down in that part of the country so the prices might be better.

LEN


----------

